# Thinkpad 600 (IBM) Funzt nicht



## dennislassiter (6. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe ein IBM Thinkpad 600 (WinNT 4).
Mein Problem ist schon älter als zwei Jahre:

Irgedwann hat er angefangen rumzuspinnen. Dann musste ich alles Formatieren und neuinstallieren.
Dann gings so eins, zwei monate, dann wieder formatieren, und dann wieder, .....

Seit ca. 1,5 Jahre geht er garnicht an.
Ich folgendes Probiert:
-Speicher ausgewechselt
-Festplatte ausgetauscht
-Akku ausgetauscht

(hat mich zum Glück nichts gekostet...)

Der Notebook war oft sehr lange an. Manchmal sogar tagelang.

Was würdet ihr sagen??
(Ich (bzw. eine große Bank) scheue keine Hardwarekosten)


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

Bekommt es denn Strom vom Netzteil? Also leuchten die LEDs
beim Laden?
Wenn nicht, kann sein Netztbuchse aufm Board, kannste löten.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen Mainbord defekt, event. CPU,
aber eher Board!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dennislassiter (6. August 2003)

ja, Strom fließt.
Oranges Licht leuchtet kurz auf, aber das machts normalerweiße beim laden...

ach, ich glaub mein Dad beantragt einfach ein neues....


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

leuchtet nur kurz auf beim einschalten und dann nix mehr?
Überhaupt keine LED?


----------



## dennislassiter (6. August 2003)

so ist es!
aber das ding ist schon so 5 Jahre alt...


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

Mainboard defekt.
höchstwahrschenlich...


----------



## dennislassiter (6. August 2003)

ja, lässt sich aber nicht so einfach austauschen..  

Dann leih ich mir halt ein neues Baujahr 2002/03 aus....


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

Wenn du ein Board bekommst in das austauschen kein Ding


----------



## dennislassiter (6. August 2003)

Diese "Deutsche Bank" (ups, warum habe ich "deutsche" groß und in "" geschrieben?? ;-) )

Die werden sagen: "Nee, Mainboard geben wir nicht. Wir bauen selber ein! Aber das ist zu teuer. Da bekommen Sie ein neues..."


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

stimmt wohl...
Greetz...
Sinac, Master of the universe *lööl*


----------



## dennislassiter (16. August 2003)

Ich habe nochmal die Baterie ausgetauscht (diesmal eine volle).

Jetzt geht er an, aber man sieht nichts, und man hört kein piepsen.
Ich habe die Festplatte an einen anderen Laptop angeschlossen. Die Festplatte ist ganz OK.

Jetzt denk ich mir, dass der Speicher den ich ersatzweise rein habe auch kaputt ist.
(War ja keine Neuware)

Ich trau mich aber nicht funktionierenden Speicher aus dem anderen rauszunehmen, weil ich denk, dass da leicht was passieren kann......

Kann es jetzt überhaupt am Speicher liegen???


----------



## Sinac (16. August 2003)

Könnte Speicher sein, aber eher Mainbpoard


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. August 2003)

Hi dennislassiter,

ich würde, nach deiner Beschreibung, auch sagen dass es am Mainboard liegt,
da du ja schon viele ausgetaucht ( oder wo anders getestet ) hast ist nicht mehr
viel übrig  Vielleicht liegt es auch daran dass er lange an war und heiß wurde.
Kurz gesagt: Mainboard defekt.

Es grüßt,
MrNugget


----------



## dennislassiter (17. August 2003)

Ja, aber warum ist dann der Betriebstzuschtands-LED an???

Könnte es nicht die BIOS-Baterie sein?

(Ich will nicht wahrhaben das es die Mainboard ist... Ich häng doch so an dem Teil...)


----------



## Sinac (17. August 2003)

sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, tausch das Mainboard...


----------



## dennislassiter (17. August 2003)

also, hab mir das alles nochmal angeguckt und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen es einfach aufzugeben. Des Ding wird nicht mehr funktionieren, es sei den ich persönlich steck da noch Geld rein...

Also, vergessen wir das...

Trotzdem DANKE

bye
Dennis


----------

